# Programmas / Software >  Translit

## Larisa

Radās vajadzība pameklēt grāmatas krievu lapās. Nepatīkams pārsteigums - *translit.ru* vairs nedarbojas. Varbūt kāds zin kādu labu alternatīvu?

----------


## Delfins

Firefox ir Add-On ... Trasnliterator...
Speid F2 un raksti pa taisno web-formas lauciņos

----------


## Slowmo

Vatbūt uz īsu brīdi bija offlainā, jo tagad darbojas.
Pats daržreiz izmantoju http://translit.cc/ Tur ir arī spellčekeris.

----------


## defs

Pašā googlē ir tulkotajs,izvēlies tik valodas...

----------


## Larisa

> Pats daržreiz izmantoju http://translit.cc/


 Par šo paldies - pat nezināju par tāda eksistenci.

----------


## Larisa

> Pašā googlē ir tulkotajs,izvēlies tik valodas...


 Kāds tam sakars ar tulkošanu, ja ar latīņu dēli jāuzraksta simbolu virkne, kas satur kiriļļicas (vai cita alfabēta) burtus?

----------


## guguce

Ir programma, kas nomaina burtus http://download2.times.lv/master/fil...n/CyrLatin.rar.

----------


## defs

> Pašā googlē ir tulkotajs,izvēlies tik valodas...
> 
> 
>  Kāds tam sakars ar tulkošanu, ja ar latīņu dēli jāuzraksta simbolu virkne, kas satur kiriļļicas (vai cita alfabēta) burtus?


  Larisa,es tamdēļ nopirku uzlīmītes,lai varētu lietot krievu valodu.Jo savadāk tiešam var kājas noaut,jo latīņu burti nemaz neatbilst.Datorveikalos var dabūt,ja ir interese.Un tur jau kāds rakstija,ka kaut kas jaielādē.Bez tam datori atbalsta arī krievu valodu.

----------


## Larisa

Es ikdienā lietoju vācu dēli un krieviski neko nerakstu. Tāpēc šie transliteratori ir ērti - rakstu kā parasti, galvu nelauzot par to, kur kas atrodas. Pēc tam - kopieren/einfügen un lieta darīta.

----------


## defs

Uzlīmītem virsū ir arī latīņu burti.Ja pareizi sapratu Tavu jautājumu.

----------


## Larisa

*Ne*saprati. Tavā gadījumā ir jāpēta uzlīmes. Esmu paradusi neskatīties uz dēli; skatos tikai un vienīgi monitorā. Kad man vajag "*я*", es vienkārši rakstu "*ja*". 
 Alles klar?

----------


## defs

Ā,tad Tev vajag tādu citu tastatūras izkartojumu,lai atbilstu latīņu burtiem.Ich glaube, ich verstanden.

----------

